# Long tails



## onlypoodles4me

Here's a couple of pictures of my SP's tails..


----------



## Locket

Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## AgilityIG

I just love natural tails on Poodles - I can't imagine them any other way now!


----------



## spoospirit

_They're lovely! It's so cute the way the long tail curls over.
_


----------



## Aidan

Very cute! Mine have the natural tail as well and we love it. We get asked at least daily if they are labradoodles though!


----------



## WonderPup

heh heh, I am growing to love the natural tails especialy after spending the evening with Zephyr. His tail is SOOOOO cute!! Can't wait till Mel posts some of the pics we took. Haha, I'm sure she'll post a TON, she'd had him less than 24 hours and I with the ones I took added to the ones on her camera I'm sure there is at least 100 LoL.


----------



## Pamela

I like the look - they remind me of my two spoos


----------



## passion4poodles

long tail, short tail, no tail LOL!!! They are all adorable!!!!!!!! Cute dogs, I like the teddy bear face!


----------



## gurushell

*long tails are the best tails*

Hi there,
Just an opinion but natural tails are awsome, they are also humane. If you want to see how awsome they look check out one of Victorias best breeders of Red standards in all their natural glory. ( again my opinion ! and I am not short on them when it comes to tail docking I am afraid!) 

http://www.shertonah.com/ourboys.htm or google Shertonah poodles as her site is really nice for those of us who love all sizes. My mini is very attached to his natural tail and would like me to say he thinks it is definatley the way to go style wise too! Woof!


----------



## gurushell

Gorgeous happy babies! They look lovely in their tails! Such soulful eyes!
Lovely photos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I have a male with a natural tail (Flynn) and it is growing on me (well, not literally. It is growing on Flynn!) I grew up in a show home, and it will take me a while longer to totally accept the look.

It also isn`t so easy for breeders in North America, if their hope is to show or place some of their pups into show homes. Undocked tails are not the norm here, and I think it would be difficult to get a Poo with an undocked tail placed over a dog with a docked tail. While you CAN show with an undocked tail (I think) getting put up with one in the AKC or CKC ring is another story.

If they ever make it that you can only show with an undocked tail, I for one will do the happy dance. We do our own tails and dews, and while I would not ever have a vet do it, it is the only unpleasant experience of having a litter of puppies.


----------



## *heather*

I'll second the vote for natural tails... the more people that start leaving tails natural, the sooner it will become more accepted, even in the show ring!! Rogan's long tail is gorgeous, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## cbrand

Not trying to be mean, just adding more information..... I think the long tail on the Poodle on the right just accentuates the fact that it has a really gay, almost squirrel tail. 

Of course, if we go to full tails in this country, breeders will have to give more attention to breeding more correct tails. As it is now, many breeders actually favor a gay tail because it never goes down in the ring.


----------



## desertreef

Your dogs are lovely... sharp picture!
I'd love to see your silver girl's pedigree. Can you share?
Natural tails get some 'getting used to'... and I can see why people like them that way, but also having one with, I know what I don't like about them. :fish:


----------



## Taxi

Aidan said:


> Very cute! Mine have the natural tail as well and we love it. We get asked at least daily if they are labradoodles though!


We get the same question, "are they labradooles?" I am surprise by how many people do not realize that poodles have long tails (actually normal length tails).


----------



## Olie

desertreef said:


> Your dogs are lovely... sharp picture!
> I'd love to see your silver girl's pedigree. Can you share?
> Natural tails get some 'getting used to'... and I can see why people like them that way, but also having one with, I know what I don't like about them. :fish:


Love your avatar! I aware it looks just like suri!


----------



## flyingduster

this is yet another OLLLD post that gurushell has bought up about tails. *sigh*
cute pic though!


----------



## taxtell

Aidan said:


> Very cute! Mine have the natural tail as well and we love it. We get asked at least daily if they are labradoodles though!


Really????

AUGH!!!!!!!!

People drive me nuts with that.


----------



## Harley_chik

flyingduster said:


> this is yet another OLLLD post that gurushell has bought up about tails. *sigh*
> cute pic though!


She's like a broken record huh? Her intro is her only post that has nothing to do with docking.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Harley_chik said:


> She's like a broken record huh? Her intro is her only post that has nothing to do with docking.


Yeah I've really been keeping my mouth shut about this one. :x I feel like we're being preached.


----------



## Harley_chik

Amen, lol! Aren't we lucky she's here to enlighten us even though she's "never even seen a docked dog"?

I honestly prefer the docked look but then again my favorite Poodle colors are black and white and I like Standards the best. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I prefer docked as well, but it wouldn't stop be from getting the perfect dog temperment wise.


----------



## Savannah

Aidan said:


> Very cute! Mine have the natural tail as well and we love it. We get asked at least daily if they are labradoodles though!


I just finished reading a thread about why we hate labradoodles. It occurs to me that tail docking is actually contibuting to the problem!
Think of this: the one universal request by labradoodle owners is "I don't want him to look like a poodle!" these are people that don't understand that standard poodles aren't as different as they think- if you shave the face and feet of a doodle, it looks just like a spoo. Conversely, I've seen Teddy-groomed poodles that could put any doodle to shame. 

Before I got Flash, I considered getting a labradoodle simply because I was so bummed out about tail docking in poodles. It is very very difficult to find a reputable spoo breeder willing to leave tails on.

I would love to see the breed clubs change their standards, and the AKC stop advocating tail docks and ear crops.


----------

